# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  K. Mediana Deca Nan

## Agent Smith

All,

It been a while since i posted. Does anyone know of Nandrolone Decanoate by K. Mediana? It from Greece. Never heard of it before, have you?

Ta

AS

----------


## judge_dread

As I already mentioned a 1000 times before K.Mediana is def NOT a Greek company believe me mate! Obviously they are scumbags that tryin to fool some guys...

----------


## Agent Smith

> As I already mentioned a 1000 times before K.Mediana is def NOT a Greek company believe me mate! Obviously they are scumbags that tryin to fool some guys...


Hey bro sorry have been away for a while haven't seen yoour previous theards. So we can safely say these are fake?

AS

----------


## judge_dread

No prob bro.At the beginning I tried to find some information about this Greek so called company but then I figured out that doesn't exist! I asked my pharmacist and he didn't know such a product,I also contacted the Greek Pharmaceutical Organization and they confirmed that K Mediana is a ghost company! Doesn't exist!

----------


## Seajackal

From what I remember AJfina have posted about the K.Mediana but they
had a addy from Korea??? Do you remember that Judge? Welcome back
Agent Smith, do you remember the newbie you help out in the past asking
for EXTRABOLINE nandrolone , hehe yeah it's me!  :Wink:

----------


## Agent Smith

> From what I remember AJfina have posted about the K.Mediana but they
> had a addy from Korea??? Do you remember that Judge? Welcome back
> Agent Smith, do you remember the newbie you help out in the past asking
> for EXTRABOLINE nandrolone , hehe yeah it's me!


Bloody hell bro ya now a VET, well done. Your knowledge has developed my young padawan! As obi would say.

----------


## judge_dread

yea I remember SJ a lot of guys askin also in other forums about that company.

----------


## Seajackal

I think it would have been you, A_S if you haven't gone for a little while, bro!  :Wink: 
BTW thanks for your inputs in that old thread bro!

----------


## Agent Smith

> I think it would have been you, A_S if you haven't gone for a little while, bro! 
> BTW thanks for your inputs in that old thread bro!


I'm happy with the title cleaner lol! no probs with the help bro, happy to assist where i can.

AS

----------


## Phenom

Oh my god................ I have just picked up a load of this sh#t! I have just about had a fvckfull of this! Its taken me about a month or more to source some Deca and now i end up with this crap! It has proper little inserts and information with it and everything!!!
Please someone tell me that there is at least SOME Deca in this crap? Has any body shot this stuff and had any results, good or bad????
I'm at the end of my tether now and i just might end up firing this stuff into my ass to see if it does do anything!!!!  :Evil2:  

Thanks bro's

----------


## judge_dread

I repeat for 1000000 time there's no such company here in Greece!

----------


## manaja

they do work , there is nandralone in there, theyre made over here in the uk...my frinds used it, its ok, very cheap too.

----------


## Big

> they do work , there is nandralone in there, theyre made over here in the uk...my frinds used it, its ok, very cheap too.


you just replied to a thread that's 2 1/2 years old, and answered a guy that hasn't logged on in almost a year.

----------


## Rider

this shit is not existing here in Greece

----------


## manaja

LOL... I should take more time to read the dates...maybe Rider they dont exist in Greece,but they do work...im still answerin ancient threads , ..

----------


## Rider

> LOL... I should take more time to read the dates...maybe Rider they dont exist in Greece,but they do work...im still answerin ancient threads , ..


I would never put in my body something that from the very beggining is FAKE or BOGUS  :Wink:

----------

